# shower tray problem



## tissy (Aug 12, 2010)

Can anyone explain why my shower is starting to discolour  my wife keeps it immaculately clean and always dries it after she has washed it. Its less than 3 years old, Any ideas?


----------



## vonnie (Aug 12, 2010)

I dont know why this happens, we have the same problem with the washbasin in our van, it drives me nuts, I have tried everything, including lemon,toothpaste, vinegar, nothing will shift it.


----------



## Firefox (Aug 12, 2010)

Permanent Shower tray discolouration is usually due to the chemicals in the water eg salts, or if you have a water softner fitted, this can cause a problem. You can keep it as clean and dry as you like after using but if something reacts with the plastic and you are unlucky there could be a problem. It may even be down to the shower gels or cleaning agents you use. Try changing them.


----------



## Randonneur (Aug 12, 2010)

Are you using a bleach or ammonia based cleaner on it? These types of cleaners also cause the insides of fridges to discolour if used regularly.

I would try a plastic bodywork type cleaner on it as they don't use caustic agents in them.

The problem is that once it starts to discolour there is no way that I know of to restore them apart from replacement.


----------



## tissy (Aug 13, 2010)

Yes i think that may be the cause the cleaners she uses does contain bleach,
Nobody tells you this or puts a warning notice on the plastics. These cleaners are common everyday cleaners
Thanks for your help


----------



## Deleted member 207 (Aug 13, 2010)

If you have a skylight vent it may also be some UV damage to the plastic. I doubt that showers/washbasins are made of UV stabilised plastics anyway.


----------



## davidhelen (Aug 23, 2010)

*Your Shower Tray Problem*

Go to a chandler and ask for Y10 paste. Paint it on and leave for 10 minutes and your plastics should come back as new. This is what boat owners use to clean their GRP hulls from water growth and discolouration.


----------



## winchman (Aug 23, 2010)

My money is on the UV discolouring it as they are made from cheap vaccume formed plastic, not well known for keeping the colour or strength.
I have seen these painted just be fore a sale to tart them up, my mate once painted the inside of a manky old fridge as the plastic had discoulored.


----------



## Tbear (Aug 23, 2010)

I don't know why it stains but if can get hold of a can of the stuff your double glazing company uses to clean up UPVC, it cleans up most plastics a treat.


----------

